# Having problems finding VIN on 65 GTO



## PRO65GTO (Mar 22, 2015)

I purchased the car last week with no tittle...

Car came with a body tag but no vin on the door... I lifted the shell yesterday to find the vin number on the frame and only found this. (Pictures attached) 

I do have a bill of sale. I'm located in Los angeles, CA 

Anyone have experience with dmv and chp? I think that is my only route at this point. Can anyone help?!


----------



## PRO65GTO (Mar 22, 2015)

Number I found on frame. I was told this is a part number?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That frame number is not a VIN number. It is also over-striken with different numbers. Strange. The data plate shows a Palmetto Green body with a black top and black interior, built in Fremont, CA. Shows it is a hardtop. Isn't your car a post coupe? The frame VIN should be on the driver's side frame, on top of the rail by the rear wheel kick-up. You will need to call DMV to apply for a replacement VIN. A missing VIN/replacement VIN seriously devalues the car, I'm afraid. Hope you got a screaming deal on it.


----------



## PRO65GTO (Mar 22, 2015)

No it's not a post car. Luckily I got a good deal on the car so not too worried. I was really hoping I could find a vin on the frame. 

Do you know if the car has to be finished b4 I take through dmv/chp?


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Pictures of a 65 frame (drivers side rear) and VIN stamping locations. May vary from plant to plant.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Sounds like you bought a parts car and someone probably attached the VIN plate to another car with a clouded title.
The CA DMV is a PIA to deal with and you would have to get a clear title and pay back fees just to junk it.
If it was me I would buy another car the same year with a clean title and use what you can off of this one and then sell the leftover parts.
I fought with the DMV over a junk truck left on one of my properties and after several all day trips to the DMV they wanted a couple thousand bucks just to get a junk receipt.
I ended up stripping it and digging a hole with a backhoe and burying it.
I have been dealing with them on my dirt bike, I surrendered the title to have my wife's name put on the title and they lost all the paperwork.
Now they want proof that there isn't a lien on it, the company that financed it went BK back in '05 and the only proof I had was the wet signature on the title they lost.
I have zero recourse, they have basically stolen my property and there isn't anything I can do.
There is no arbitrator or anyone that they answer to, all I can do is ride it until I get a ticket and then show the judge the paperwork that shows I paid all the fees and they refuse to issue a title or registration.
I learned a hard lesson, don't EVER surrender the original title to these incompetents just pay the fees for a duplicate and tell them you lost it.


----------



## PRO65GTO (Mar 22, 2015)

Did you have any stamps on the side of frame? Same location of vin tag but on the vertical left side of frame?


----------



## patrickth (Apr 19, 2015)

Open the trunk, somewhere stamped along the gasket rail is another vin number, see if it matches. CHP can and does take the car if a certain number of vins do not match out of the total. You will not get it back.

I would do your homework, all of it, don't take any shortcuts. Put it on a trailer (if not stolen) and take it somewhere else and get title. If you bring it back to California after being titled, they will assess an import fee. Las time I dealt with it, it was $400. That might have changed, but get it out of California. They are nuts down there and its spreading.


----------

